# decent reptile shops around bury, Manchester



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

hi i recently started a collection of leos and i am just wondering if anyone knows of any reptile shops that know what they are doin.

Dont get me wrong i have been goin to one but it has become obvious to me that his knowledge of them probably is less than mine.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Viper and Vine in Prestwich. On the main road just past the shopping arcade and M&S, on the left hand side next to the pub and opposite the hardware shop.


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

cheers for that, it that the one which is actually 2 shops next to each other?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye, reptile shop on the left and aquatics shop on the right.


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks, i know it sounds like id not looked into it when i started my collection but i took it that the other shop knew what they were doing. (rookie mistake i know)

ive looked at viper & vine website and i'm already more impressed than the other place

thanks again


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

try kersly tropicals the bloke in their nos his stuff


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

dont suppose youve got a street name, its just dont know kersley that well


----------

